# Kalamazoo instead of bench grinder?



## Eamon Burke (May 1, 2011)

I've been thinking...for sharpening hollow ground things, like the rear surface of Japanese hair shears, for example, a bench grinder is often used, both for maintenance and at the factories. 

Wouldn't a belt sander do the same job, if you just take any cover that may be there over a contact wheel? 
Or is the radius too small(thereby digging too deep)?

Basically, does anybody find any great use for a bench grinder for sharpening/maintaining/finishing, or does a 1x42 belt sander pretty much cover the bases?


----------



## StephanFowler (May 2, 2011)

i don't even own a bench grinder
I use a 2x72 for everything


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 2, 2011)

That's encouraging.

I wonder if shears really benefit from a bench grinder specifically, and other things that require a gentle hollow grind.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 2, 2011)

Hi Eamon, unless shears have major damage they should never be ground on the inside concave side of the blades. Even if they're damaged you'll likely make them worse by doing this.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 2, 2011)

That's what I thought, but I assumed it would occasionally be required. Between you and Stephan, I think I got my answer! Thanks.


----------



## Chef Niloc (May 5, 2011)

I have a zoo sander I swapped out the pulley for a hard rubber contact wheel (3") so I could grind on it. Don't want to grind on the mettle pulley that comes on it & the contact wheel is to hard to get to.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 6, 2011)

I believe I've seen that conversion of yours somewhere...perhaps on KF. That's a swell idea though.


----------



## l r harner (May 6, 2011)

a KMG can bee fitted with wheels from 3/16 small wheel to 14 inch with little problem and can also with a bit of looking have plattens that are radius for 36 and 48 inch wheel profiles. not much you cant do on a KMG witha bit of skills (still learning how to make dammascus on it tho  )


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 8, 2011)

When you figure it out, you let me know.


----------



## StephanFowler (May 9, 2011)

l r harner said:


> a KMG can bee fitted with wheels from 3/16 small wheel to 14 inch with little problem and can also with a bit of looking have plattens that are radius for 36 and 48 inch wheel profiles. not much you cant do on a KMG witha bit of skills (still learning how to make dammascus on it tho  )


 
you have to use the right kind of super glue, that's the trick I read somewhere from Burt Foster :razz::razz:


----------

